# be quiet! straight Power 10-CM 600W - PC startet erst nach Trennung vom Stromnetz,



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

an einem frisch zusammen gebauten PC tritt folgendes Problem auf: Der PC lässt sich nachdem er eine Weile ausgeschaltet war nur neu starten, wenn man ihn vorher komplett vom Stromnetz trennt. Aus dem Standby ist es keinerlei Problem. 


Austausch des Netzteils schlug leider fehl da das Ersatzteil leider DOA war.

Verbaut sind folgende Komponenten

MSI X99S SLI Plus
Core i7 5820K + Dark Rock Pro
2x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR4
500GB Samsung 850Evo
3 x WD Green 1,5TB
2GB Palit GeForce GTX 750 Ti Passiv

Das alles hängt an dem be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 600W Netzteil.

Kann das Problem am Netzteil liegen oder kommen andere Komponenten in Frage?
Unter Last lief der PC sehr stabil. Test erfolgte mit Prime und furmark.
Es wurde kein OC betrieben.

Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Jannilino (5. April 2015)

Wenn das NT defekt ist kann es daran liegen!  kann aber auch ram sein probier mal nur mit einem Riegel zu starten oder eine andere Grafikkarte!  Darüber hinaus kann es auch die Spannungsversorgung des Mainboards sein


----------



## Ryle (5. April 2015)

Hört sich nach Netzteil oder Mainboard an, kann letztendlich aber alles mögliche sein.
Aber mal ne andere Frage, wer hat das Ding denn so zusammengestellt? Ein Haswell-E System im Dual Channel Betrieb und mit ner 750Ti ist schon recht kurios.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Ryle schrieb:


> Hört sich nach Netzteil oder Mainboard an, kann letztendlich aber alles mögliche sein.
> Aber mal ne andere Frage, wer hat das Ding denn so zusammengestellt? Ein Haswell-E System im Dual Channel Betrieb und mit ner 750Ti ist schon recht kurios.



Das ganze gepaart mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil, ist noch viel interessanter ^^


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Hast du ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen?


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Zu meiner Schande muss ich sagen das die Zusammenstellung von mir stammt.
Das ganze dient zur Bildbearbeitung und auch zur Videobearbeitung, derzeit 1080p. 
Derzeitig nur nur DualChannel, wobei die 2011er Board gewählt wurde da es die Möglichkeit bietet mehr als nur 32GB anzusprechen. 
Die Grafikkarte einfach wegen der CUDA Unterstützung, sollte halbwegs aktuell, passiv und günstig sein.  Und da war bei 2xDVI die Auswahl nicht so groß.
Mit dem Rechner wird definitiv nicht gespielt.
Ich hoffe das erklärt die kuriose Zusammenstellung. War halt nicht für mich sondern für einen Freund. 
Und das System erfüllt bis auf die Probleme beim starten alle Anforderungen und Erwartungen, bzw. übertrifft sie.
Sehr leise unter Volllast und performant selbst wenn Videoberechnungen durchgeführt werden.

Ich werde nochmal ein Netzteil besorgen und das dann damit testen.
Erkenntnisse stellen sich ja nicht sofort beim testen ein, das Problem ist eben das der PC dazu eine Weile aus sein muss bis das Problem auftritt.
Aber ich versuche natürlich auch mal einen Riegel zu entfernen. Der Besitzer wird ja auch mit 8GB gut auskommen testweise 

Ich hoffe nur das es nicht am Mainboard liegt. Ich war reichlich irritiert das das andere Netzteil das einschalten nur mit einem knacken quittierte...


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Dann hätte auch ein 400 Watt Netzteil gereicht.

Ruf bei BeQiet an und tausch das Netzteil aus. Das geht relativ schnell und dann hast du zumindest einen Plan, obs am Netzteil liegt oder nicht.


----------



## MrCaedo (5. April 2015)

Äh, hast mal CMOS reset gemacht bzw. BIOS auf normale Einstellungen zurückgesetzt. Ein PC bei mir hatte sich auch was ähnliches in den Kopf gesetzt, keiner wusste woran es liegt und das hat es gelöst


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

@Threshold Anderes Netzteil besorge ich jetzt auf Verdacht nochmal. 

@SnakeByte0815  Ich weiß, das ganze ist etwas überdimensioniert, das System zieht so wie es steht max 350W unter Volllast. Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann hätte auch ein 400 Watt Netzteil gereicht.
> 
> Ruf bei BeQiet an und tausch das Netzteil aus. Das geht relativ schnell und dann hast du zumindest einen Plan, obs am Netzteil liegt oder nicht.




Wenn be quiet das so einfach austauscht werde ich das mal versuchen...zumal seltsamerweise der Gehäuselüfter auch Ewigkeiten nachläuft wenn man den PC ausschaltet, also länger als 3-5 Minuten.

@MrCaedo Das klingt prinzipiell nach ner guten Idee, Reset wurde aber schon per CMOS Reset Switch gemacht. Genau aufgrund des Problems hab ich den Freund hinter den PC gescheucht. Das Board hat einen  Taster in der ATX Blende dafür. Brachte nur leider nichts.


----------



## Ryle (5. April 2015)

Naja die Größe des Netzteils spielt jetzt keine Rolle, scheint nur ne Volkskrankheit hier im Forum zu sein den Verbrauch +-50W genau kalkulieren zu wollen. Solange man unter normalen Lastbedingungen oberhalb der 40-50% der Netzteilleistung liegt ist ja alles grün. Da gibt es weitaus wichtigere Kriterien nach denen man die Netzteile beurteilen sollte und dahingehend hast du ja keine schlechte Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Wenn be quiet das so einfach austauscht werde ich das mal versuchen...zumal seltsamerweise der Gehäuselüfter auch Ewigkeiten nachläuft wenn man den PC ausschaltet, also länger als 3-5 Minuten.



Du hast den Vor Ort Austausch Service.
Nutz den also.


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Danke Ryle, Hauptaugenmerk war wirklich das das ganze möglichst leise läuft, selbst unter Last. Und genau das macht es auch.

Ich werde jetzt die nächsten Tage mal ein anderes Netzteil organisieren und einen Dauertest starten, mache dann hier ein Update sobald ich neue Erkenntnisse habe.


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast den Vor Ort Austausch Service.
> Nutz den also.



Die Info ist ja mal Gold wert. Wieso sagt einem das denn der Händler (Mindfactory) nicht wenn man dort nach nem Austauschgerät fragt? Da kam nur das übliche: senden sie das mal ein, wir überprüfen das und senden ihnen dann ein anderes Gerät, dauert so 7 Tage. 
Und das war dem Freund von mir echt zu lange. Da hat er dann doch lieber erstmal den Schalter an der Steckerleiste betätigt...


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Das würde auch mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil leise laufen. Abgesehen davon dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil lauter ist.


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

@Threshold 
Aber die 400er gab es nicht mit Kabelmanagement. das ging erst bei 500W in der Straight Power Serie los, und die 10€ Aufpreis zum 600er waren sehr verlockend. Zudem hat man dadurch ja die VorOrt Austauschgarantie, auch wenn ich das erst durch dich erfahren habe.  Wie gesagt, Mindfactory schloss nen vor Ort Tausch (neues bringen, altes mitnehmen) aus, obwohl ich das vor Jahren schonmal so gemacht habe.
Die 100€ sind also gut angelegt.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Die Info ist ja mal Gold wert. Wieso sagt einem das denn der Händler (Mindfactory) nicht wenn man dort nach nem Austauschgerät fragt? Da kam nur das übliche: senden sie das mal ein, wir überprüfen das und senden ihnen dann ein anderes Gerät, dauert so 7 Tage



Weil das ganz einfach standard Abläufe sind  ... Sie schreiben jedem das gleiche, die eine RMA starten wollen 



Brama schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Zudem hat man dadurch ja die VorOrt Austauschgarantie, auch wenn ich das erst durch dich erfahren habe



Bekommst man aber auch bei BeQuiet selber gesagt


----------



## Threshold (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> @Threshold
> Aber die 400er gab es nicht mit Kabelmanagement. das ging erst bei 500W in der Straight Power Serie los, und die 10€ Aufpreis zum 600er waren sehr verlockend. Zudem hat man dadurch ja die VorOrt Austauschgarantie, auch wenn ich das erst durch dich erfahren habe.  Wie gesagt, Mindfactory schloss nen vor Ort Tausch (neues bringen, altes mitnehmen) aus, obwohl ich das vor Jahren schonmal so gemacht habe.
> Die 100€ sind also gut angelegt.



Die 10€ hättest du auch ins Klo werfen können. Da hättest du es zumindest Platschen gehört.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Ich hab´s zwar im Luxx schon gefragt, aber der Neugierde halber, stelle ich die selbe Frage hier noch 

Bekommt das Board kein Standby Saft mehr ??? Dürfte auf dem Lila Kabel nichts mehr anliegen? Elko ??? VSB-Transformator ??? Primär ??? Woran könnte das liegen ?

Ist das PowerGood Signal nicht mehr vorhanden ... Hat durch den langen Standby das Netzteile keine ordentlichen Stabilen Spannungen ???

Hängt sich der IC dazwischen der sagt ... Stopp, stimmt was nicht (so war´s bei meinem Netzteil^^)

Was ruft sowas hervor ?


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Das war dem Besitzer sowas von Stulle, wenn ich dir jetzt sage das der sich ne 1TB 840 Evo ins Auto gebaut hat und das Fahrzeug ungenutzt in SüdAfrika steht verstehst du sicher das es dem auf 10€ nicht ankommt


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Standby funktioniert eben tadellos. Da hab ich den Fehler auch zuerst vermutet. Aber es geht sauber in den Standby und erwacht da auch tadellos, selbst nach einen Tag, wieder heraus.
Die 5V Standby kann ich am Mittwoch nochmal testen.
Fürs Powergood brauche ich nen Netzteiltester, muss ich mir erst bestellen...den Gabs hier in Hamburg nur zu Apothekenpreisen vor Ort.

Und wie gesagt, es geht ja nicht vorher in den Standby wenn dieser Fehler auftritt. Das ganze passiert nur wenn man den PC ausschaltet und dann eine Weile ausgeschaltet lässt. Und ja, das klingt irgendwie nach nem defekten Elko.

Von welchem IC sprichst du?

Und genau darauf bin ich neugierig....was verdammt ruft das hervor.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Ich meinte ich hier nicht den Windows Standby, sondern die Standby Stromversorgung vom Mainboard. Wenn das Netzteil nicht ausgeschaltet wird, wird das Board immer noch mit Strom versorgt. Das meinte ich damit.

Mit IC meinte ich, die Chips die dafür verbaut wurden, die Schutzschaltungen zu realisieren 

Jetzt kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen ob das Netzteil sich selber testet bevor es sich aktiviert, oder ob das Mainboard dieses für´s Netzteil übernimmt. (Das PowerGood Signal kommt ja vom Board).


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Achso, soweit ich das damals gelernt habe testet sich das Netzteil selbst und sendet das Power Good Signal dann zum Mainboard welches daraufhin schaltet.
Insofern kann das natürlich an einem nicht vorhandenen PowerGoodSignal liegen.
Das Netzteil an sich sollte anlaufen sobald das Power on seitens des Mainboards anliegt.

Alles reichlich schwierig zu testen wenn der Fehler eben nur nach ein paar Stunden ausgeschaltet eintritt.

Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt ob sich das mit dem Netzteiltausch dann erledigt hat. Sonst geht das Testen fröhlich weiter. Zumindestens hab ich noch ne Grafikkarte auf Lager, nur bei DDR4 Speicher sieht es Mau aus.  MIt DDR 2 und DDR3 kann ich dafür um mich werfen.


----------



## Pu244 (5. April 2015)

Dreh den Netzstecker um 180°, gab schon mal den Fall das es offenbar an der Anordnung Phase/Neutralleiter lag.

Eher kurioser Fehler, aber möglich.


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Uff, da müsste dann aber definitiv was im Netzteil hinüber sein wenn sowas zu nem Fehler führt.

Ganz blöde Frage, aber müsste ich das nicht mit nem Leitungsprüfer testen können?


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Achso, soweit ich das damals gelernt habe testet sich das Netzteil selbst und sendet das Power Good Signal dann zum Mainboard welches daraufhin schaltet.
> Das Netzteil an sich sollte anlaufen sobald das Power on seitens des Mainboards anliegt.



Okay, also das Netzteil testet sich selber, sagt dem Board okay und das Board sendet ein Signal ans Netzteil, dass es sich starten darf.
Jetzt mal völlig vereinfacht ... 

In dem Fall, kann dein Fehler aber nur am Netzteil selber liegen. Warum sollte es das Board das Netzteil nicht starten, wenn es das auch aus dem Standby und nach abschalten des Netzteils tut. Würde für mich wenig Sinn ergeben


----------



## Pu244 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Uff, da müsste dann aber definitiv was im Netzteil hinüber sein wenn sowas zu nem Fehler führt.
> 
> Ganz blöde Frage, aber müsste ich das nicht mit nem Leitungsprüfer testen können?



Nein, muß es nicht.

Das ist ein prinzipielles Problem des Schukosteckers. Man kann ihn um 180° drehen und somit die Anordnung von Phase/Neutralleiter vertauschen, die Mehrzahl der Stecker auf unserem Planeten ist aber asymetrisch und verhindert soetwas. Eigentlich darf es damit kein Problem geben, das "eigentlich" bedeutet aber das es doch welche gibt. Es gab im Forum das Problem eines DPP 850W das ähnliche Probleme hatte und die so gelöst werden konnten. Von daher kann es durchaus sein, muß es aber nicht, ausprobieren würde ich es aber dennoch.

Die Lage von Phase und Neutralleiter kannst du natürlich mit einem Phasenprüfer ermitteln.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

@Pu244
Ist das bei Wechselstrom nicht egal? Oder verwechsel ich hier grad was?


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Okay, also das Netzteil testet sich selber, sagt dem Board okay und das Board sendet ein Signal ans Netzteil, dass es sich starten darf.
> Jetzt mal völlig vereinfacht ...
> 
> In dem Fall, kann dein Fehler aber nur am Netzteil selber liegen. Warum sollte es das Board das Netzteil nicht starten, wenn es das auch aus dem Standby und nach abschalten des Netzteils tut. Würde für mich wenig Sinn ergeben



Nicht ganz, das Board schaltet bei Power Good irgend ne Resetleitung in der CPU, aber das möchte ich nicht beschwören, ist zu lange her das ich das in der Ausbildung hatte.
In dem Sinne also, Powertaste betätigen > Board gibt über Power On das Signal ans Netzteil > Board macht Selbsttest und meldet Power Good > bei Power Good resetet das Board nen Teil der CPU und startet

Ich weiß nur das wenn das Power Good nicht innerhalb einer kurzen Zeitspanne kommt (kleiner 1sec) das dann eben nichts passiert.
Spricht aber, sollte das der Fall sein, auch für nen Fehler im Netzteil.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> In dem Sinne also, Powertaste betätigen > Board gibt über Power On das Signal ans Netzteil > *Board macht Selbsttest und meldet Power Good* > bei Power Good resetet das Board nen Teil der CPU und startet



Sollte das in diesem Fall nicht heißen;
Netzteil macht Selbsttest ... Sonst gibt das doch gar keinen Sinn ... oder häng ich jetzt völlig 

Ansonsten Thx für die Klarstellung


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Sollte das in diesem Fall nicht heißen;
> Netzteil macht Selbsttest ... Sonst gibt das doch gar keinen Sinn ... oder häng ich jetzt völlig
> 
> Ansonsten Thx für die Klarstellung



Du hast natürlich Recht,  das Netzteil macht den Selbsttest.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur das wenn das Power Good nicht innerhalb einer kurzen Zeitspanne kommt (kleiner 1sec) das dann eben nichts passiert.
> Spricht aber, sollte das der Fall sein, auch für nen Fehler im Netzteil.



Genau das ist ja das was ich meine ... So ist es ja auch mit den Schutzschaltungen. Hat eine davon das Netzteil deaktiviert, muss man in den meisten Fällen erst die Stromversorgung vom Netzeil trennen, damit dieses überhaupt wieder startet.
Ich weis es gibt auch Fälle, da schaltet es sich selber wieder ein, aber in den meisten Fällen war es bisher so gewesen.

War bei meinem Netzteil nicht anders. Wärend der Arbeit im Office, schaltet sich der Rechner aus. Rechner lässt sich auch nach mehreren Stunden nicht mehr einschalten. Erst das Trennen vom Strom für eine bestimmte Zeit, lies das Netzteil wieder starten, welches sich danach mit einem Knall für immer verabschiedet hat


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> @Pu244
> Ist das bei Wechselstrom nicht egal? Oder verwechsel ich hier grad was?



Ich sag mal ganz gewagt: JEIN

Liegt daran dass der Nullleiter Erdpotential hat. Du hast damit nicht auf der Leitung auch Spannung. Ist garnicht so leicht zu erklären, da ist eher Wikipedia gefragt.
Und wie es schon hieß, eigentlich sollte das egal sein für das Gerät...und da bin ich der Meinung, wenn es das nicht ist ist was am Gerät im Arsch.

Solange man die Möglichkeit hat das auszutauschen ist das ja alles kein Thema.
Ich hatte nur schon mal nen Server wo ich das eben nicht konnte, Uralter Compaq ProLiant, mit einer seltsamen nicht ATX konformen Steckerbelegung. Da hieß es ATX Netzteil zurecht basteln, oder 7-21 Tage auf ein Teil aus den USA warten, in einer Produktivumgebung keine schöne Sache.


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> War bei meinem Netzteil nicht anders. Wärend der Arbeit im Office, schaltet sich der Rechner aus. Rechner lässt sich auch nach mehreren Stunden nicht mehr einschalten. Erst das Trennen vom Strom für eine bestimmte Zeit, lies das Netzteil wieder starten, welches sich danach mit einem Knall für immer verabschiedet hat



Ich hatte es bisher nur das ich ein Netzteil quasi entladen musste, Schraubenzieher an die Kontakte, natürlich nach Stecker ab  und es lief alles wieder super.

Das mit dem Knall gefällt mir mal so rein garnicht...das Austauschteil hat zumindestens nicht geknallt, verweigerte aber den Dienst konsequent mit einem knacken.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knall gefällt mir mal so rein garnicht...das Austauschteil hat zumindestens nicht geknallt, verweigerte aber den Dienst konsequent mit einem knacken.



Ob knacken oder knallen, dass kann alles nicht normal sein  
Bei mir issn Feststoffcap explodiert ... den hatts regelrecht von der Platine gerissen ( klick 

Aber mal wieder zurück zum Topic ...

Wie schon gesagt. Ruf bei BeQuiet an und regel das mit dem Austauschservice. So wie ich hier im Forum immer gehört habe, müssen die einen freundlichen und guten Support haben


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Ob knacken oder knallen, dass kann alles nicht normal sein



Wenn ein Relais zum überbrücken des NCTs im NT ist, dann ist ein knacken oder klacken völlig normal


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Hab ich vor, wird am Mittwoch gemacht, der Besitzer des PCs zerlegt dir zwar nen RangeRover in der Wüste und setzt ihn wieder zusammen, aber was den PC angeht...da muss ich ran. Freitag soll dann spätestens der Kurier vor der Tür stehen. Ich schätze mal die machen das auch per UPS. 

 Muss die dann nur mal nerven um rauszufinden woran es lag. Bin seit über 20 Jahren Im PC Bereich tätig...da ist man bei sowas neugierig.

PS
Elkos die Rauchzeichen geben sind ja nicht so selten, aber das es einen absprengt hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Muss die dann nur mal nerven um rauszufinden woran es lag. Bin seit über 20 Jahren Im PC Bereich tätig...da ist man bei sowas neugierig.



Genau aus diesem Grund will ich das auch wissen. Das macht mich neugierig sowas


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Wenn ein Relais zum überbrücken des NCTs im NT ist, dann ist ein knacken oder klacken völlig normal



Was ist ein NCT im Netzteil? Und stimmt, es klang ein wenig wie ein Relais. Dachte ja das ist eine Sicherung die da kommt.


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Was ist ein NCT im Netzteil? Und stimmt, es klang ein wenig wie ein Relais. Dachte ja das ist eine Sicherung die da kommt.



Der Heißleiter um den Einschaltstrom zu begrenzen. Der Leitet besser je wärmer er wird und wird, sobald der Primärcap geladen ist, mit einem Relais überbrückt. Das soll Spannungsspitzen im Stromnetz verhindern.
Ist hauptsächlich bzw. nur in hochwertigen Netzteilen anzutreffen 

Das Absprengen ist nur bei Solidcaps der Fall. Da diese aber wesentlich robuster als Elkos sind, platzen die auch wesentlich seltener


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

Danke FrozenPie, wieder etwas schlauer geworden. 
Das Netzteil zum testen war ein Corsair RM550, inwieweit das hier als hochwertig gelten würde? Keine Ahnung...

Das wird dann glaub ich ein neuer Thread wenn ich im privaten PC aufrüste, hier werkelt ein Acer 750W OEM Teil...


----------



## FrozenPie (5. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Danke FrozenPie, wieder etwas schlauer geworden.
> Das Netzteil zum testen war ein Corsair RM550, inwieweit das hier als hochwertig gelten würde? Keine Ahnung...
> 
> Das wird dann glaub ich ein neuer Thread wenn ich im privaten PC aufrüste, hier werkelt ein Acer 750W OEM Teil...



Das RM ist für den Ami-Markt konzipiert. Heißt also: Tolle Primärseite mit Nippon-Chemicon-(Marketing-)Cap welche im 115V Ami-Netz stärker belastet wird, aber verkorkste Sekundärseite mit CapXon und ähnlichem Schund welche allerdings bei uns im 230V Netz wesentlich stärker als die Primärseite belastet wird  Ich glaube das Teil verfügt sogar über einen NTC 

Von welchem OEM ist das 750W-Teil? FSP, Delta, LiteON oder ein anderer? (Tippe bei dem Acer auf Delta)


----------



## Brama (5. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das RM ist für den Ami-Markt konzipiert. Heißt also: Tolle Primärseite mit Nippon-Chemicon-(Marketing-)Cap welche im 115V Ami-Netz stärker belastet wird, aber verkorkste Sekundärseite mit CapXon und ähnlichem Schund welche allerdings bei uns im 230V Netz wesentlich stärker als die Primärseite belastet wird  Ich glaube das Teil verfügt sogar über einen NTC
> 
> Von welchem OEM ist das 750W-Teil? FSP, Delta, LiteON oder ein anderer? (Tippe bei dem Acer auf Delta)



Ist ein FSP750-80APG. Und irgendwie traue ich dem Braten nicht so, da hängt ne GTX480 dran. Über kurz oder lang soll da ein Ersatz her, schon allein damit der Acer wieder als Backup Rechner komplett ist.


----------



## FrozenPie (6. April 2015)

Das Teil liefert ca. 650W auf 12V ist also schon ein älteres Design und ich vermute mal Gruppe. FSP ein guter Fertiger, wenn das Teil also noch nicht älter als 3-4 Jahre ist, kannste das locker verwenden, würde aber kein SLI/CF damit versuchen zu betreiben


----------



## Brama (6. April 2015)

FrozenPie schrieb:


> Das Teil liefert ca. 650W auf 12V ist also schon ein älteres Design und ich vermute mal Gruppe. FSP ein guter Fertiger, wenn das Teil also noch nicht älter als 3-4 Jahre ist, kannste das locker verwenden, würde aber kein SLI/CF damit versuchen zu betreiben



Genau das ist das Problem, es ist gut 5Jahre alt.  deshalb steht das Jahr noch ein Update an. SLI mit 2 GTX480? dann brauch ich nicht mehr heizen


----------



## FrozenPie (6. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem, es ist gut 5Jahre alt.  deshalb steht das Jahr noch ein Update an. SLI mit 2 GTX480? dann brauch ich nicht mehr heizen



Na dann frag nochmal nach, denn in ein paar Monaten kommt das P11 auf den Markt 

@GTX 480 Heizung
Und dabei wird AMD immer vorgeworfen laut und heiß zu sein bzw. immer die Brechstange zu nutzen


----------



## Brama (6. April 2015)

Vielleicht findet sich ja dann auch ein nettes gebrauchtes P10 im Marktplatz.

Ich betreibe die 480 nur weil sie mir sehr sehr günstig zugelaufen ist und meine 5870 nach nem Umzug leider defekt ist.
Mit der 480 hat Nvidia echt ne Nummer hingelegt...unter Last verdammt laut. Deswegen suche ich auch noch ne Wasserkühlung dafür...andere Geschichte.


----------



## Threshold (6. April 2015)

Die 480 würde ich über kurz oder lang, aber eher kurz. entsorgen.
Das Teil verbrät ohne Ende Strom. Da kannst du dir lieber eine gebrauchte GTX 670 kaufen. Schneller und deutlich sparsamer.


----------



## Brama (9. April 2015)

Wie angedroht ein Update.
Ich habe mir das heute nochmal angeschaut und festgestellt das der Gehäuselüfter ca. alle 4 Sekunden anläuft wenn der PC ausgeschaltet ist, dazu leuchtet dann der Clear CMOS Button auf dem Backpanel auf und es ist ein Knacken im angeschlossenen Lautsprechers zu hören.
Auf längeres Drücken der Powertaste startet der PC scheinbar, bricht aber kurz darauf wieder ab und geht aus. Klingt nach nicht abgelieferten PowerGood würde ich sagen.
Einmal Stecker ziehen, bzw. längeres ausschalten am Netzteilschalter und alles funktioniert tadellos.

Ich bin jetzt umso gespannter ob es ein neues Netzteil richtet. 
Hat denn jemand Erfahrung ob man von be quiet bzw. Listan einen Fehlerbericht nach dem Austausch bekommt?


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2015)

Nein. du bekommst von Listan nur das Ersatz Netzteil, sonst nichts.


----------



## Brama (14. April 2015)

Der 48h Austauschservice hat nicht ganz so geklappt, DHL hat dann doch 4 Tage für eine Zustellung innerorts benötigt. 

Dank Thresholds Aufruf wurde dann bei mir die GTX 480 in Rente geschickt und durch eine GTX 770 ersetzt, ebenso wird diese Woche noch ein Dark Power Pro Einzug halten.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch sehen was ich mit dem noch nicht montierten VF3000F mache.

Danke in die Runde für die Tipps und Anregungen.


----------



## Brama (20. April 2015)

Update

Es wird nun wirklich seltsam...von Donnerstag bis heute lief das ganze. Jetzt tritt trotz neuen Netzteil das Problem erneut auf.
Was nun? Austausch des Mainboards?


----------



## Pu244 (20. April 2015)

Brama schrieb:


> Update
> 
> Es wird nun wirklich seltsam...von Donnerstag bis heute lief das ganze. Jetzt tritt trotz neuen Netzteil das Problem erneut auf.
> Was nun? Austausch des Mainboards?



Hast du den Stecker mal um 180° gedreht?


----------



## Brama (20. April 2015)

Selbst das haben wir zwischendurch versucht. 
Bin momentan etwas ratlos da ich dank 2011V3 Plattform nun auch keine andere CPU oder DDR4 Ram zum tauschen da habe.
Meine Vermutung ist ja jetzt das Board, aufgrund des Gehäuselüfters der daran angeschlossen ist und sich alle 4 Sekunden versucht hat zu drehen, sowie der Clear CMOS Taste die dazu kurz aufgeleuchtet hat. 
Kann es sein das es die 5V Spannung die dauerhaft für USB anliegt nicht verkraftet?


----------

